# almost time



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

First my cat that is pregnant was a stray I took in. Was all skin and bones. She had got out and is solo close to birthing has has some wetness sleeping all the time. And the fur by her vulgar is inlarged. Will it be soon? And yes I am getting her fixed also the kittens fixed before. They go to a new home.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

hball said:


> First my cat that is pregnant was a stray I took in. Was all skin and bones. She had got out and is solo close to birthing has has some wetness sleeping all the time. And the fur by her vulgar is inlarged. Will it be soon? And yes I am getting her fixed also the kittens fixed before. They go to a new home.


  

It's a shame that you have waited until now to do something about this. Has she ever been to the vets? What is her approximate age? When exactly did she get out?

Suggest reading this thread as a place to start....

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/298452-my-cat-might-pregnant-what-should-i-do.html


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes Ute on shots etc.... I know is anytime now my only question is does her vulva. Swell before birth. I have an spot for her to be fixed.she is @ 2 yrs old


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

And waiting to do something no I have been raised on a farm been around a lot of births but no cat births. She is eating high quality kitten food has a nesting box etc. So please I do rescue with all my animals and all are fixed. Momma was an oops. And like I said before all will be fixed before they go to there new homes.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Would be nice to get an answer to the question. And not being talked Down to. Its a shame as I have seen this in so many other posts. :nonod:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

You already know labour is imminent. Your exact question is answered in the link I posted. Here is the specific information that goes through all the stages of pregnancy:

feline parturition


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You would need to be patient with replies as many are in uk so the time is different, afew are around at 3.20am but sadly i am not.

Ok, to answer your pacific question, yes the vulva swells before birth, i expect you know that know though as your cat has probably had kittens already.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hope all goes well with the births, or maybe she has had the kittens by now


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you yet still no kittens... but momma is fine ill update with photos. Thank you!


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

This is momma to be


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She is beautiful.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

She is lovely, is the one with her a chocolate ?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Any updates OP? 

If the mum doesn't sever the umbilical cord you will need to do this yourself. Make sure to keep track of each placenta, it will look like a piece of liver. There should be one for each kitten. Mum should eat the placenta and after birth as well as clean the kittens and get them breathing on their own. If she doesn't you will need to step in. The link will tell you what to do if no one is on the forum if it happens. 

Also suggest having the vets number at the ready just in case.

The new kittens will need a source of warmth like a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Any updates OP?
> 
> *If the mum doesn't sever the umbilical cord you will need to do this yourself.* Make sure to keep track of each placenta, it will look like a piece of liver. There should be one for each kitten. Mum should eat the placenta and after birth as well as clean the kittens and get them breathing on their own. If she doesn't you will need to step in. The link will tell you what to do if no one is on the forum if it happens.
> 
> ...


You need to do this as far from the kitten as you can, without pulling on the kitten. Don't use sharp scissors unless you put a tie of dental floss between where you will cut and the kitten. Crushing and tearing it with clean fingers and finger nails works really well and it's surprisingly tough.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Still nothing.......going to be a long night.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

The other with her is a blue gray.. any idea what the mum might be a mix of? Thanks about the birth info!!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hopefully she will wait until tomorrow when more people are on the forum.
Do you know what to do if you have any problems.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

I have a birthing kit ready and the bets # on speed file spool excited


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Sorry auto correct ...


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes I do been around other births just not a cat one...


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Your farm experience should definitely help  Put on a pot of coffee and settle in for a long night. I'm seven hours earlier than GMT, it's still early here.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

thank you again do you have any clue what kind of cat she is?


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Any updates OP?
> 
> If the mum doesn't sever the umbilical cord you will need to do this yourself. Make sure to keep track of each placenta, it will look like a piece of liver. There should be one for each kitten. Mum should eat the placenta and after birth as well as clean the kittens and get them breathing on their own. If she doesn't you will need to step in. The link will tell you what to do if no one is on the forum if it happens.
> 
> ...


have a pen and note book ready along with a digital scale


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

ill keep you all up to date going to keep her company. she is liking me to rub her belly  wish us luck!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Best of luck, hopefully it will be a textbook delivery and go smoothly like most of them. It's good she's not a baby herself. Chances are she will know what to do.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

more photos i just took. sorry just nervous now .


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Lovely! Try not to be too nervous as hard as that is. She will be doing most of the work, you are there to help if she needs it. How is she acting now?


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

sleeping!! not eating and breathing a bit faster.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

and refuses to go in her box.... like the floor. i can feel movement and the seem to have moved down harder between her back legs.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Has she eaten earlier today? You want to make sure she has enough energy to get through labour. I wouldn't wake her but make sure she eats when she wakes up. 

Do you have sugar water in your birthing kit? If not I will find the formula to make it. If she has a prolonged labour, you will want to have something on hand to give her energy.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

will raw honey work? she had some raw beef this am but just a bite here and there with her food


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

hball said:


> and refuses to go in her box.... like the floor. i can feel movement and the seem to have moved down harder between her back legs.


By the box do you mean her birthing box or the litter box?

If it's her birthing box, she will decide where to have them. It might not be in the box


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> By the box do you mean her birthing box or the litter box?
> 
> If it's her birthing box, she will decide where to have them. It might not be in the box


yes the birthing box... would she have then on the floor? She has been sleeping there now for @ 1 wk.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

hball said:


> will raw honey work? she had some raw beef this am but just a bite here and there with her food


Yes, I understand honey will work quite well. Probably better nutrition than sugar water.  I will look for the percentage of honey to water. The raw beef sounds excellent.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Yes, I understand honey will work quite well. Probably better nutrition than sugar water.  I will look for the percentage of honey to water. The raw beef sounds excellent.


Ill offer her some more of the beef see what happens.
thank you what kind of cats do you have?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

hball said:


> yes the birthing box... would she have then on the floor? She has been sleeping there now for @ 1 wk.


The floor may be cooler for her? Is it wood or carpet? You will also need some sheets to cover the area. Ones you don't mind getting messed up


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

wood floor... i dont care if she has them on my bed lol as long as she is ok. ill put down a sheet.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks, I have 3  All boy cats. Cricket is a 13 year old black domestic short hair, Clancy is a black and white Manx who just turned one, and Rufus my ginger boy is also a Manx who will turn one on May 4 

I'll go find that recipe, it's on here somewhere.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Thanks, I have 3  All boy cats. Cricket is a 13 year old black domestic short hair, Clancy is a black and white Manx who just turned one, and Rufus my ginger boy is also a Manx who will turn one on May 4
> 
> I'll go find that recipe, it's on here somewhere.


Thanks! Oh she is also grooming my other cat a lot!!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovely cats,they look like British shorthairs,especially the blue grey one, 
I had a blue cream girl until last year, when sadly she died of a heart attack
Have you any glucose powder you can put in water,that should be ok, for energy 
Hope all goes well,


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

jaycee05 said:


> Lovely cats,they look like British shorthairs,especially the blue grey one,
> I had a blue cream girl until last year, when sadly she died of a heart attack
> Have you any glucose powder you can put in water,that should be ok, for energy
> Hope all goes well,


Sorry about your loss ...
Thanks you no glucose but will add honey.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

:mad5: haha, the search function on the forum is useless.  Finally googled it:

1/4 cup warm water to 1 tsp. honey. 

Do you feed raw or just a treat?


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Just asa treats but is a very good mouser!


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

They are spoiled have a 4 floor cheetah print cat condo  and more


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Lots of girls don't go into the box until it's time, mine usually have a good dig around in the blankets for several days and then spend time just sitting in there staring into space before labour begins.

She can also be moved to the box as labour begins. 

Going off food a day or so before is also normal.

I give 4mls liquid calcium as labour starts and a few ml every hour after that. I suppose the sugar water would be the same thing.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

OP, I just noticed you are in Maine? Didn't know you were also in US.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

yes i am and i just wish i would know WHEN! i know she is ready.... but the wait is arghhh.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Can you send some lobsters luv???  Beautiful up there. 

When is when she has 'em.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Can you send some lobsters luv???  Beautiful up there.
> 
> When is when she has 'em.


LOL i love it here!. but dont eat lobsters...:frown2:


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Can you send some lobsters luv???  Beautiful up there.
> 
> When is when she has 'em.


Cats are stubborn


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

what do you think of the food taste of the wild.... thats what i feed all my babies


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I actually thought about feeding it before I started feeding raw. But TBH, I didn't know that much about food then. Are you feeding it along with wet?


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> I actually thought about feeding it before I started feeding raw. But TBH, I didn't know that much about food then. Are you feeding it along with wet?


No wet just a bit of raw from time to time do you suggest wet also? the are free feed always have food down. would raw be better do you think? ad is it more expensive?
m off for a bit will post updates


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

You will learn so much from these forums about diet.

Taste of the Wild is a very high quality dry food. That said, dry food is not a good diet for a cat. The worse canned food is better than the best dry. There's a lot of info up in health and nutrition on this. 

I free fed dry for many many years until switching completely to raw 6 or 7 months ago. When I was feeding a frozen commercial raw, the price was prohibitive. Now that I am making my own, it costs less than $1 per day for all three cats combined. Far less than a high quality grain free canned diet. I bet that's way less than the TOW?


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Could you tell me about the raw you feed how and what you do?...sorry raw is new to me


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok her belly is.doing a heartbeat like thing on the lower belly.....


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

hball said:


> Could you tell me about the raw you feed how and what you do?...sorry raw is new to me


I bought a meat grinder and make my own. It's really easy and you control the ingredients. Most people find it cheaper, and it is the best thing you can do to your cats health. Started making my own after joining and learning how here.

You should start a thread up in the nutrition section. You will learn a lot and get some good info. It's a bit complicated to post here. Also just in case a breeder needs to jump in to help here, it gets a bit confusing.

Here is a good link to explain raw feeding and the different methods. I use a very similar recipe to the one in the link for homemade ground.

http://catcentric.org/nutrition-and-food/raw-feeding/raw-feeding-your-cat-just-the-basics/


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you for the link! Still no babies..... ill let you know in the am. Bright blessings!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

hball said:


> Ok her belly is.doing a heartbeat like thing on the lower belly.....


Could be kittens moving, or her breathing.

You will know when she's in labour 

Perhaps you could start a raw feeding thread in the appropriate section of the forum, just so your birthing posts don't get lost in this thread.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Its not like when the babies move and not her breathing keeping an eye on her!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

She will lose her mucous plug before going into labor, have you noticed if that's happened?

SC is a good resource to have, she's delivered more than a few kittens in her life


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> She will lose her mucous plug before going into labor, have you noticed if that's happened?
> 
> SC is a good resource to have, she's delivered more than a few kittens in her life


she has had discharge 3 days ago i could wipe it away clear with a yellow tint and some dampness all night.. still no babies. still eating and drinking fine


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

you should have kittens within 24 hours then, my queen loses her plug 3 days before kittens arrive.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

thank you she has become clingy now rubbing on me etc..


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Sounds like it won't be long now. How are you holding up? Got the coffee brewing? 

When she delivers consider having a small cushioned box nearby with an insulated hot water bottle to place them in to keep warm while she completes her deliveries if she doesn't go in her birthing box. An empty soda bottle filled with hot water and wrapped in a towel will work just fine. The babies can't regulate heat and need an outside source.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Sounds like it won't be long now. How are you holding up? Got the coffee brewing?
> 
> When she delivers consider having a small cushioned box nearby with an insulated hot water bottle to place them in to keep warm while she completes her deliveries if she doesn't go in her birthing box. An empty soda bottle filled with hot water and wrapped in a towel will work just fine. The babies can't regulate heat and need an outside source.


im doing ok  have a heating pad will that be ok in a small box?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes, just make sure it's on the lowest setting and covered with a thick layer of towels so they don't get burned. Check the temp with your wrist and don't let them stay in one place on the heating pad too long.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jaycee05 said:


> Lovely cats,they look like British shorthairs,especially the blue grey one,
> I had a blue cream girl until last year, when sadly she died of a heart attack
> Have you any glucose powder you can put in water,that should be ok, for energy
> Hope all goes well,


I dont think either cat looks bsh at all cant see no british in them.

Your pregnant girls colour looks to me seal tortie point.I see she has white feet so she has the white spotting gene.Its possible she is seal tortie bi point a mismarked one.
The other cats colour is called blue.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> I dont think either cat looks bsh at all cant see no british in them.
> 
> Your pregnant girls colour looks to me seal tortie point.I see she has white feet so she has the white spotting gene.Its possible she is seal tortie bi point a mismarked one.
> The other cats colour is called blue.


They are lovely domestic cats. Unless OP got them from a registered breeder of purebred cats, there is no breed and it's highly unlikely they have any breed in them, regardless of what breed they may resemble. Purebred cats make up only 3 -5% of the cat population.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> They are lovely domestic cats. Unless OP got them from a registered breeder of purebred cats, there is no breed and it's highly unlikely they have any breed in them, regardless of what breed they may resemble. Purebred cats make up only 3 -5% of the cat population.


I agree


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

hball said:


> more photos i just took. sorry just nervous now .


Gosh she is huge!


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

ok i will and will be off as i have some work to do be on later its like she will never have them!


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

MollyMilo said:


> Gosh she is huge!


I KNOW! goddess knows how many she will have.
and for the breed it dosent matter to me.. the are so sweet. and love the both!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

hball said:


> ok i will and will be off as i have some work to do be on later its like she will never have them!


Yup, a watched pot never boils  I agree, she's mahoosive (my favorite new word).

Please post if you notice any changes at all.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Cats arnt like dogs when it comes to mixed breeds?? the momma i was thinking looks alot like a tortie point Siamese. but dosent really matter to me she does have beautiful blue eyes.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

I will promiss


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

hball said:


> Cats arnt like dogs when it comes to mixed breeds?? the momma i was thinking looks alot like a tortie point Siamese. but dosent really matter to me she does have beautiful blue eyes.[/]


No, but that is where a lot of where the confusion lies - with dogs. They are both beautiful and just as good as any purebred. Purebreds have documented bloodlines that prove what breed they are, that's all. It would be so highly unlikely for a purebred cat to be out in the general population mating for it to be next to impossible. Not saying it can't happen, just very very unlikely.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

its sad where i like way out in the country people here look at cats as a well nothing... the get kittens and than just leave them out so a lot of feral ones around just sad!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

hball said:


> its sad where i like way out in the country people here look at cats as a well nothing... the get kittens and than just leave them out so a lot of feral ones around just sad!


Unfortunately, it's like that in so many places besides rural America. I used to live in a city neighborhood in New Orleans where sick cats were allowed to breed and roam. It was heartbreaking. I took in a few with Feline Leukemia and cared for them. That's where my love and experience with cats came from and also why I tend to be rather outspoken on the spay and neuter message.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Unfortunately, it's like that in so many places besides rural America. I used to live in a city neighborhood in New Orleans where sick cats were allowed to breed and roam. It was heartbreaking. I took in a few with Feline Leukemia and cared for them. That's where my love and experience with cats came from and also why I tend to be rather outspoken on the spay and neuter message.


ok last question for now lol is it common for the mama to get really nasty gas before birth? and weird sneezing. and no shes not sick....


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I believe the gas is normal. She may also poop, just like a human mom in delivery may do unintentionally. The sneezing is most likely coincidental and the result of an irritant in the air.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

ok thanks and sorry for all the ? worried new mom here!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

hball said:


> ok thanks and sorry for all the ? worried new mom here!


You have every right to post as many questions as you wish, and to be a worried new mom


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

She is getting more restless went in the nesting box. Came back out. Boy loving me licking me etc...


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

It sounds like she is getting ready for her labor. I will keep popping in to check while getting chores done around here. Best of luck. You will be mostly an observer unless she needs help. Make sure you see her eating each placenta and you know what to do with the cords if she doesn't sever them herself.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Do you have a laptop or is your computer near her birthing box?


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Laptop and my kindle. Ill set with supplies and know what to do if needed. Hope all goes well ill keep u posted on it all. And photos soon I hope


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

hball said:


> its sad where i like way out in the country people here look at cats as a well nothing... *the get kittens and than just leave them out so a lot of feral ones around just sad!*


Not to veer too off topic at this critical time, but something to ponder. I noticed in your intro thread you were interested in possibly rescuing dogs. Perhaps you could set up a Trap Neuter Return (TNR) in your area for the feral cats?

Just something to think about. There is a rescue section for both dogs and cats here on the forums.

For now let's just focus on the imminent births tho


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

No progress yet... but she is dripping milk now.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

And just fed her some raw chicken. She loves it!


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Not to veer too off topic at this critical time, but something to ponder. I noticed in your intro thread you were interested in possibly rescuing dogs. Perhaps you could set up a Trap Neuter Return (TNR) in your area for the feral cats?
> 
> Just something to think about. There is a rescue section for both dogs and cats here on the forums.
> 
> For now let's just focus on the imminent births tho


will look into that after this. I think its an important thing! She seems happy letting. The gray cat I like to call the devil groom her.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok what's the milky white discharge????


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

hball said:


> Ok what's the milky white discharge????


From where? If it's her nipples it's milk and is normal


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

She has that but from her vulva along with very light clear wetness


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Also normal, is she licking it off? The kittens are going to be arriving very soon.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

She cant reach it hehehe have everything ready for it!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh poor thing is too mahoosive to lick down there. Unless there is a bad odor to the discharge, no worries.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

No oder at all. I have taken a warm wash cloth to help. She downy like me to do it.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

hball said:


> No oder at all. I have taken a warm wash cloth to help. She downy like me to do it.


I wouldn't do anything that she doesn't like right now but others can jump in and advise on this. It's probably driving her batty not to be able to lick it off. How is she otherwise? Restless?


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> I wouldn't do anything that she doesn't like right now but others can jump in and advise on this. It's probably driving her batty not to be able to lick it off. How is she otherwise? Restless?


Movine around trying up and down grooming etc. Also I think I can feel a baby down far between the legs. I think


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Yup, it should be soon. Is she confined to one room? I would just lay down some sheets and let the discharge be. She probably doesn't want to be touched down there right now.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

She has a lot or hair rippling along her Back.......


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes she is in my bedroom. Will let that be.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Leavine her alone for a bit. Will peak in in a half hr or so.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Give her some good reassuring words. Tell her what a good mom she is and she knows what she needs to do. Dim the lights if possible and even put on soothing music. Take some deep breaths yourself. 

Probably within an hour or so the first kitten will come out encased in an amniotic sac. She should immediately start licking the sack to shred it and get the kitten to start breathing on it's own.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Give her some good reassuring words. Tell her what a good mom she is and she knows what she needs to do. Dim the lights if possible and even put on soothing music. Take some deep breaths yourself.
> 
> Probably within an hour or so the first kitten will come out encased in an amniotic sac. She should immediately start licking the sack to shred it and get the kitten to start breathing on it's own.


Will do. And ill let you know 
:


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

It it odd for her to be licking her bedding?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Not at all, probably compensating for not being able to lick down there. 

She will start having strong contractions which will expel each kitten . There will be a small greenish sac followed by a kitten. The placenta will follow. After she shreds the sac, she should sever the cord and eat the placenta. This can all happen rather quickly but it's important to keep track of each placenta. 

Let her do everything on her own unless there is a strong reason to step in. Above all, remain calm and reassuring.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Have a note pad to keep track thank you soooooo much!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm three hours earlier than you I believe. It's 6:07 pm. I'll be up with the coffee on if necessary.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Still nothing ... :confused5:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Is it springtime yet there in your neck of the woods? I still have snow  

Make sure your room is nice and toasty. The mom should start nursing each kitten right away. If she doesn't gently place the kitten to one of her nipples. The sucking will stimulate uterine contractions and you might see a discharge.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

hball said:


> Still nothing ... :confused5:


Patience.  I do think it's going to be sometime tonight, but you never know


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok I will just wait and see its nice here now no snow! Ill let you know in the am setting alarm for every hr....


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

hball said:


> im doing ok  have a heating pad will that be ok in a small box?


So long as they are indoors mum will provide all the warmth they need, if you must use a heating pad it should only cover half the bed, the kittens need to be able to move away from it.

She's probably licking the bedding to clear up and drops of discharge.

I have my girls in my bedroom, so I'm there all the time and don't need to go check on them - and risk missing something. 
Things can and do go wrong.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

My friend used a heating pad as her cat wouldn't start 'brooding' her kittens until she had finished delivering them so they had to be kept warm, but once she was with them in the box they were always fine. She always used a card box and once they were ready to start exploring she cut the side down so they could get out.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Still nothing.... momma seems fine.:glare: cant be to much longer.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Checked in a few times overnight thinking she was for sure going to have them last night.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Got up every hr.. she wasn't having them so tired now but she seem fine. Just a waiting game...


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

I just hope its today as ill be gone all day tomorrow have a craft fair to attend.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I really wouldn't leave her all day if you think she is about to give birth. Usually cats give birth with no problems and no need for help, if she is one of the unlucky ones but you could get home to a lot of possibly expensive trouble.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

hball said:


> I just hope its today as ill be gone all day tomorrow have a craft fair to attend.


Yes, let's hope today. Do you have anyone helping you? You don't need to worry about tomorrow for another 24 hours. Is it something you absolutely have to attend? Sounds like you might be a vendor/exhibitor?


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

She is now trying to hide under my nightstand and there is a lot of baby movement.....


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Yes, let's hope today. Do you have anyone helping you? You don't need to worry about tomorrow for another 24 hours. Is it something you absolutely have to attend? Sounds like you might be a vendor/exhibitor?


Yes I have to go I'm a vendor I make vegan friendly bath and body products. Have a lot of time and money invested in this.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> I really wouldn't leave her all day if you think she is about to give birth. Usually cats give birth with no problems and no need for help, if she is one of the unlucky ones but you could get home to a lot of possibly expensive trouble.


If its not today ill have my mum stay with her. Wont leave her alone...


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Ohhh cool. I am a soap maker myself  Even had a shop for a few years where it was all made in the back of the store along with other bath products. 

Hopefully it won't be too long and you can relax (yeah right) about tomorrow.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

:001_smile: working on a line of pet products also .


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Still none.... but think it will be tonight


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Any change yet?

If you are wondering whether you can expect any replies, I will give you an estimate of the time difference.
It is now 21.00 in the UK, where most people are posting from. So most of us will probably be online for another 2 to 3 hours from now.... 

I hope you have some good news to share before I have to go to bed.
Positive vibes for a quick and easy birth coming your way.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

OP is 4 hours behind GMT I believe. 

I need to run out for a bit, but you are in good hands. Will check in as soon as I return. Best of luck. Assume you have all your product ready for the big day tomorrow as well?


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

finishing my supplies in between looking in on momma will be a long night and day tomorrow lol fingers crossed hes has them early tonight ... but i think she likes all the pampering and is holding them in... :smile:
Just took her temp its 99.1 thats good right....


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I never take temperature - just mucking up about with them and can introduce infection. They will come anyway.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

I am no breeder but seriously , do not stick anything in her down there 

Just let her do her own thing , they will come when they are ready ....


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I may never get out of here today but that's ok 

Agree not to take her temp any more. The drop in temp may indicate she's ready though. Keep us posted.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Me too.
I have 2 windows open, one with the party on cat chat and one on this thread and the other labour thread


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Crap, am I missing a party??? Haven't been up in Cat Chat much today. My errands may just have to wait til tomorrow


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I keep popping back to see if the babies have arrived. For all those that are following this thread and wish to party, i have some red wine to keep you all going.
I hope to see new babies very soon.*


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Any wine must be disguised. No drinking down in breeders forum. I'll take my wine wrapped in a paper bag with a straw pweeese.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

ok so no taking the temp... i saw you were to do it....wth.. ok ill let her be and just keep checking in on her. sorry all.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *I keep popping back to see if the babies have arrived. For all those that are following this thread and wish to party, i have some red wine to keep you all going.
> I hope to see new babies very soon.*


Hey, I blame you for me being on the forum all day and not getting a thing done, so plying with wine is the least you could do.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

hball said:


> ok so no taking the temp... i saw you were to do it....wth.. ok ill let her be and just keep checking in on her. sorry all.


Also, most cats hate having their temp taken. I would try to keep her stress level to the absolute minimum right now. She needs all her resources for the labour and delivery.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Have you noticed if her stomach dropped? They'll go from being very round to appearing almost as though they aren't pregnant anymore, that's when the kittens have moved down waiting to be born.

They're super active about 24 hours before birth, and then calm right down as they line up into position. 

If you must leave her for the day make sure your mum knows what to do, has the vets number, perhaps even sign in here so she can post if needed.
I've had to cut cords on more than one occasion as the girls just won't, and kittens can quickly get tangled up if they've been left alone. Someone I know had a kitten lose a leg as it was wound too tight in the jumbled mess.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

She slept with me all night theo am there is a pinkish discharge.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Her water broke


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Hope you have a successful day! I'm sure you got very little sleep last night.

If your mom has any questions or needs help, have her log into your account and someone will be here to assist.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

hball said:


> Her water broke


When do you have to leave, is you mom there?


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Ill be here for another hr and will leave it loved on


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Of course she decides now is the time. :glare: You must be a nervous wreck with all that's going on today.

Is your mom there yet? Does she know where everything is and has the vets number? Have you told her what to expect and what to do if she doesn't shred the sack and sever the cords? And to keep track of each placenta? We are also here if she needs assistance.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I think I'd phone in sick!

Which would be true as I'd feel sick with worry leaving my girl!


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

I am so worried..... my daughter is here and knows everything to do mum cant come..... I have to leave in 1 hr


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

But I'm only going to be 5 min away.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Shes pushing!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

MollyMilo said:


> I think I'd phone in sick!


Don't think phoning in sick is an option. It's her business and she has made up a lot of product, invested in booth space and licenses etc. This is how she makes a living and has invested heavily in today.

Hopefully it will be a textbook delivery and OP can come home and collapse tonight. Until the new kittens keep her up all nite.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

hball said:


> Shes pushing!


  Breeders!!!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

hball said:


> Shes pushing!


Make sure it is no longer than 15 - 20 min


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Don't think phoning in sick is an option. It's her business and she has made up a lot of product, invested in booth space and licenses etc. This is how she makes a living and has invested heavily in today.
> 
> Hopefully it will be a textbook delivery and OP can come home and collapse tonight. Until the new kittens keep her up all nite.


Cats are like babies, they always have their own agendas


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Baby one out how long for the placenta.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Anything yet? We're getting close on the 15 min mark


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

And baby crying!:001_smile:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Perfect, cross posted. 

The placenta looks like raw liver and followed the kitten. She may have already eaten it. Did she sever the cord?


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Baby #2 here!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Has mum started nursing her? If not put her up to one of mums nipples to get her to latch on.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Oh this is exciting.*


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Has mum started nursing her? If not put her up to one of mums nipples to get her to latch on.


Baby #2 came before the placenta #1


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Sometimes they eat them so fast it's hard to keep track. Was there a placenta with one and two?


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Sometimes they eat them so fast it's hard to keep track. Was there a placenta with one and two?


No they are both still attached handing the mom baby's still attached to cord is still in mom


----------



## Nerner83 (Mar 20, 2013)

exciting! good luck, keep posting xx


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Clean your hands and nails and tear the cord about 2 inches away from the kitten. Don't pull on it.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Clean your hands and nails and tear the cord about 2 inches away from the kitten. Don't pull on it.


Placenta still in mom!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Wait till she has all the kittens and count the placentas. She will prob expell it


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Placenta out!!!!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Right now you have two kittens. She has shredded the sac right? just not severeed the cords? Is she nursing them.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Going good now!!!!


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes nursing!!!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Awesome! What timing tho eh? Did you have to do the cords or did she


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

She did it all


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

#3 comming


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

#3all good!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Great job mom!!! they look healthy. I think I have that same quilt


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Any signs of #4??? I see a ginger among the newborns  If I lived closer I would be taking at least one off your hands!


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Any signs of #4??? I see a ginger among the newborns  If I lived closer I would be taking at least one off your hands!


He looks long haired too xx


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

So it sounds like 3 it is then? 

You might be off to the show by now OP, best of luck, hope you have a very successful day. Not sure how old your daughter is but if she's old enough, you can train her to help and hold down the fort if you ever get in a bind. Am not at all surprised your girl waited 'til this morning to pop  

Great job BTW!!!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I missed it all  congrats with the new litter glad all went well.

3 seems to be the magic number this year.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> I missed it all  congrats with the new litter glad all went well.


You would have only had to blink to miss it all.  Could not have asked for a smoother uncomplicated delivery. 

Looking forward to following the newborns. They are beautiful as is mom. Bless their hearts. :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> You would have only had to blink to miss it all.  Could not have asked for a smoother uncomplicated delivery.
> 
> Looking forward to following the newborns. They are beautiful as is mom. Bless their hearts. :001_wub:


yes mum does look pretty doesn't she.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ahh well done to mum and kits and everyone involved, its a beautiul day x


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh! Sweet news! I'm so glad that everything has worked out well for your kitty Congratulations! I was reading your thread when I signed off last night and she had just started labour, was thinking about you all on and off through the night, had a terrible night myself, must have been sympathetic labour pains keeping me awake. 
Good luck with your new family!


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Sorry for taking so long. 5 babies all healthy momma doing good!uploading some pics.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

The babies! !!


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

I've been keeping an eye on this thread the last few days, i'm thrilled shes finally had them, they're absolutely beautiful. Congrats to mum and well done to you for the work you've put in for her!


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Absoballylutely gorgous - pics like this warms the heart of an old cynic like me - thanks for taking the trouble to upload them for us.

P.S looks like a sneaky old black tom cat got his sneaker in the door there. :tongue:


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Want to thank you all for everything! Will take a lot of photos!!!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

They are all lovely, but the longhaired cream one is stunning!!!
And all suckling happily.
She looks like a great mother with gorgeous kittens!!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Awwww, they are all so precious including proud mama cat. She is such a good mom. Awesome job to you as well. Couldn't believe there were 2 more when I got home this afternoon! I shed a little tear seeing the pictures  

Hope your show worked out well for you as well.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

the show was god! but all i kept thinking about was getting home to the babies and momma


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

hball said:


> the show was god! but all i kept thinking about was getting home to the babies and momma


I can well imagine.

Do you realize that your next post will be your 100th?


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> They are all lovely, but the longhaired cream one is stunning!!!
> And all suckling happily.
> She looks like a great mother with gorgeous kittens!!


 the cream one i want to keep lol called her stripes as she has 3 down her back. 100 posts hehehe


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I bet, was thinking about you. It must have been a mad rush getting out and getting everything set up. Did she have them all by the time you left? 

Again, mum and her babies look healthy and adorable. Can't wait to follow them these next several weeks.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

hball said:


> the cream one i want to keep lol called her stripes as she has 3 down her back. 100 posts hehehe


No longer a junior member 
That is just about the quickest ascent to full membership I have ever seen.....


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

hball said:


> the cream one i want to keep lol called her stripes as she has 3 down her back. 100 posts hehehe


The cream and the reds are most likely male. Have you managed to sex them?


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> I bet, was thinking about you. It must have been a mad rush getting out and getting everything set up. Did she have them all by the time you left?
> 
> Again, mum and her babies look healthy and adorable. Can't wait to follow them these next several weeks.


She just had the 3 my daughter helped with the last 2 keeping them for 10 wks and going to have them all fixed before they go to there new homes


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

spid said:


> The cream and the reds are most likely male. Have you managed to sex them?


not sexed yet letting momma have her time with them and letting them rest for now tomorrow i will sex them


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

spid said:


> The cream and the reds are most likely male. Have you managed to sex them?


I want the cream and red ones _and_ the black... I want _all _of them :001_wub:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

hball said:


> She just had the 3 my daughter helped with the last 2 keeping them for 10 wks and going to have them all fixed before they go to there new homes


Make that 12 weeks.....
They learn quite a lot from their mother and from each other during these last few weeks.
By playfighting they learn not to be too harsh. Kittens that do not know to keep their nails in while playing have usually left their mother too soon. And they tend to be more confident and independent if they have more time with mother and siblings. Less chance of them growing into timid or neurotic cats....

Cats that leave their mother sooner are more likely to have a weak immune system, too, because even though they eat independently, they will still suckle with their mother every now and then, and get invaluable antibodies with the milk.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Connor and Gaudi with mother Veerle at 12 weeks.....


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

hball said:


> She just had the 3 my daughter helped with the last 2 keeping them for 10 wks and going to have them all fixed before they go to there new homes


You mean 12 weeks.  Good for her and good for you.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

AND for us..... 
Two more weeks for us to enjoy fabulous photos of lovely kittens!!!!


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> You mean 12 weeks.  Good for her and good for you.


12wks? i thought you could get them fixed before that? but if not  more time to enjoy them!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

hball said:


> 12wks? i thought you could get them fixed before that? but if not  more time to enjoy them!


Yes, you may get them fixed as early as 8 weeks of age. Early spay/neuter is also _recommended_ by the American Humane Society. You may be able to get vouchers to get it done. Also a good resource if you consider doing the TNR are the ASPCA and the AHS

A very good link explaining early neuter. If you are in a rural area you may have to make a request directly to the vet as the article gets into outdated ideas.

Shelter Medicine : Pediatric Spay/Neuter : ASPCA Professional

But the kittens need that extra time with momma and also interacting with you before they should be re homed at the earliest age 12 weeks.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

thank you i didnt know. my daughter was given a kitten last yr and when we took it to the vet for check up found out it was only 5 wks old.... was not happy! thats the gray one i call demon she is a hand full! and fixed already.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Mom does a lot of potty training and socializing during those last few weeks, and the interaction with their litter mates is very beneficial to their development, too.

And if they occasionally suckle till 12 weeks, their immune system is assisted by the antibodies in the milk till they get their second jab at 12 weeks.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Rufus was reported to be a momma's boy,  He suckled up until just a few days before he left at 13 weeks.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

This is what I do, 1st vaccination at 8 weeks, microchip and neuter at 10 weeks, second vaccination at 12 weeks and they begin to leave a few days later. 

That way they've fully recovered from the surgery, stitches are out on the girls before they leave home. 

I also rehome them slowly over a week or more, so mum isn't suddenly without kittens it makes things easier on her.

Kittens that are kept will suckle for around 6 months.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

I had a full grown cat that nursed from my toy poodle.... the poodle didn't have a litter but produced milk for the cat.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> I want the cream and red ones _and_ the black... I want _all _of them :001_wub:


Would love to keep them all. But hubby wouldn't be too happy.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

hball said:


> I had a full grown cat that nursed from my toy poodle.... the poodle didn't have a litter but produced milk for the cat.


:lol::lol::lol: That's hilarious.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Question how to tell a boy from girl babies... they really don't look too different right now::001_smile:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I find it easiest to sex at birth, things can swell slightly after that making it more difficult. This is a friends pic that might help.










See how the girls bits are close together, while the boys parts are lower down.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

All five. Love them all.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Momma keeps calling me and wants a lot of loving.... keeps.following me around... babies are sleeping.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Keep her confined to a room with her kittens so she can properly bond with the kittens.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I love your brood, you have provided me with baby pics of what - by the looks of them - could be my cats.
Number 2 looks very much like a baby Romeo, number 3 like Ricky, number 4 like Catweazle and number 5 like Wobbel


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

I only let sophie wander around when i was confident she was feeding her babies properly which mean she was locked in her room for 2 days. 
She is never away from her babies for long and is always listening for them. Mine put on around 15-30g a day so if there was a few days of them not putting that on i'd shut her back in the room.
If she wants you to be with her still i suggest you set up camp in beside her for a while. 
The babies are so cute btw :001_wub:


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Mom is feeding and all very well. only comes out when they are sleeping. and i think the husband is going to let us keep the cream one!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations, they are so pretty, i am so glad all went well. keep us posted with lots of pictures.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> I love your brood, you have provided me with baby pics of what - by the looks of them - could be my cats.
> Number 2 looks very much like a baby Romeo, number 3 like Ricky, number 4 like Catweazle and number 5 like Wobbel


Jiskefet I think you absolutely melt for kittens :001_wub: I'm surprised you aren't a hoarder. Not that we all don't melt but you especially.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hball said:


> All five. Love them all.


ahh they look so safe in your lovely gentle hands, best wishes x


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

colliemerles said:


> congratulations, they are so pretty, i am so glad all went well. keep us posted with lots of pictures.


Oh I will and yes we are keeping the cream one we call cin. Was cinnamon. But its a boy and already can tell will be a hand full.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

hball said:


> Oh I will and yes we are keeping the cream one we call cin. Was cinnamon. But its a boy and already can tell will be a hand full.


Awww, a ginger boy as we say on PF :001_wub: You probably don't hear that term in Maine for a cat eh?


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Awww, a ginger boy as we say on PF :001_wub: You probably don't hear that term in Maine for a cat eh?


yes we do in Maine and i call him a ginger hubby dosnt like the word as he is Irish  hehehe


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

hball said:


> yes we do in Maine and i call him a ginger hubby dosnt like the word as he is Irish  hehehe


Well tell hubby on PF it's a compliment and a term of endearment. Here it is considered derogatory to call someone a ginger.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Well tell hubby on PF it's a compliment and a term of endearment. Here it is considered derogatory to call someone a ginger.


so its bad that i call him a ginger all the time .... i cant help my self


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Here it is considered derogatory to call someone a ginger.


Gingernut is the term here and not really derogatory, they're also called Bluey...Aussie humour


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Here there's a really stupid thing called a 'ginger punch' . When someone sees a red head, they punch them in the arm.  I just don't get it.

I call Rufus my ginger boy all the time. Gingernut would be more fitting.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Here there's a really stupid thing called a 'ginger punch' . When someone sees a red head, they punch them in the arm.  I just don't get it.
> 
> I call Rufus my ginger boy all the time. Gingernut would be more fitting.


ginger punch??? not cool! good way to get hit back.....


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

hball said:


> ginger punch??? not cool! good way to get hit back.....


Especially in Glasgow - or Belfast... 

Congrats on a litter of true cuties


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

my best friend at school was a redhead as were all her family, buy we called it swrawberry blonde ,try that one on hubby he might perfer or not! cin is def sweetstrawberryblondebaby


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> my best friend at school was a redhead as were all her family, buy we called it swrawberry blonde ,try that one on hubby he might perfer or not! cin is def sweetstrawberryblondebaby


By sheer coincidence, I got a phone call on Saturday of all days. I may be adding a ginger and white boy to my brood.  Shhhhh. :sneaky2:
Born April 25.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

all babies are doing well and Cin is 2x bigger than the rest... but all gaining weight well. and momma is a true gem! no 100% on sex yet....  dont want to stress out mom and the babies.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

They sound lovely. Daft me just tried to click on your signature pictures, thought they were thumbnails  Duh!


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

The babies!


----------



## Fivestarbaby (Apr 28, 2013)

I have just read this thread from day one... awww it was so lovely!! Your mummy and kittens are beautiful you must be so proud.  

My little girl Looby, is due over the next week - well I think she is! I am going to hopefully start a new thread but continue to be inspired by your thread as it has given me a first hand insight of what to expect with my little girl.

Good Luck with kitties, they are soooo cute!
Lou xx


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok update. All babies have there eyes open and all.are blue. the black one with the white face is already trying to beat up its litter mates. Just too cute! Will add some pics later.:thumbsup:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

hball said:


> Ok update. All babies have there eyes open and all.are blue. the black one with the white face is already trying to beat up its litter mates. Just too cute! Will add some pics later.:thumbsup:


All kittens eyes are blue to begin with (just like human babies) they change at around 6 weeks.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Good to hear from you  Was just thinking of you the other day and wondering how everyone was doing so thanks for the update. 

Did you ever post the sexes? Sorry if you have. Having a brain dead moment and too lazy to go back through the thread.


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

the two black and white Named spook and Bell are girls the two long hair striped and dare boys the light one cin boy


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

also the homes they are going to will have to have a vet appt to have them fixed


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

hball said:


> also the homes they are going to will have to have a vet appt to have them fixed


It's great to hear from you and see they are all doing so well. They all look so happy and healthy.  Are you still keeping the cinnamon boy?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Cinnamon? Gosh what breed are they?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> Cinnamon? Gosh what breed are they?


:dita: It's one of them American breeds. You should have known that! :ciappa:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Cinnamon? Gosh what breed are they?


Looks cream to me


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

nice chunky kits


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello all been awhile but all have new homes except Spook the black and white one and stripes the orange and white one so looks like we have 2 more kittens to add to our home  and already have an appt to have them fixed


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

here is a better pic of spook


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

now that is spooky ,i was thinking about you and your kits last night, they are so sweet


----------

